# Advice on ovulating sooner in cycle?



## Bunkie

I am ovulating really late in my cycle - about the 19th or 20th day of a 30 day cycle. Any advice on moving the ovulation day sooner? Getting frustrated!


----------



## garfie

Hi hun I've heard grapefruit juice (100% natural) can help bring ovulation forward it also increases EWCM. Just a small glass a day up until ovulation, I've tried it this cycle and it helped me. (worth a try eh). How do you know when you ovulate are you temping/OPKS? - Good luck hun hope you get a BFP soon.x


----------



## velo

Sounds like a luteal phase defect https://www.babyhopes.com/articles/luteal-phase-defect.html
Try taking Vitamin B6 throughout your cycle.


----------



## Kismo

hi there,

I took Agnus Castus for 5 months, stopped them for a month when my cycles were shortening and then this cycle, I am not sure if it was full moon that triggered ovulation or the fact that I took maca root up until ovulation and I ended up ovulating on CD 10 or 11 instead of CD 19-22 on previous months, as the Agnus Castus was working to shorten cycles. So, I now have a BFP at 11dpo, had a faint one on 9dpo, 10dpo, keep getting darker, so fingers crossed that was what did the trick! I also took a host of supplements over the past 6 months ;-

Vitamin D3
Chlorella
B12
B-complex
multi-vitamin
Cod Liver Oil and sometimes Flaxseed Oil capsules
Extra Folic Acid (800mcg altogether)
CoQ10 (this cycle went onto high strength one-a-day)
1000-2500mg of vitamin C powder added to squash every day

I have been getting quality ewcm for between 4-7 days each month. I don't smoke, don't drink and eat an organic wherever possible diet with plenty veggies and fruits. lots of water as well.

I hoping that somewhere in this regime something has worked, since I had a miscarriage last Feb whilst i was still breastfeeding my cycle went all wonky so these changes must have done some good. Now I just have to pray that this little bean sticks.

Hope that helps.

:flower: xx


----------



## Kismo

p.s. forgot to say that I am 41 (42 in August), if that makes any difference xx


----------



## garfie

KISMO - Good luck and a Happy & Healthy 9 Months (You did something right) :haha: Well there's hope for me yet then I am 41 in August. I don't have a problem with long cycles - mine is the other way, too short :cry:

Anyway off to the Docs I go in a few days for another blood test.

Take it easy and enjoy being on :cloud9:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Kismo

garfie, thanks, bless you. I would maybe try the agnus castus, it balances out your hormones and this could help lengthen/shorten whatever is lacking/too much. How many days are you averaging and do you know exactly when you ovulate and luteal phase length?? good luck at the docs, keep us posted! xx


----------



## garfie

KISMO - Your welcome hun! - I'm all the over place my LP has been 8 to 13 how's that for a mix match :haha: (I temp and use the CBFM)

The last blood test I had (which I thought had come back ok I recently found out was borderline ovulation). I have had a lot of problems with blood tests a long story - short version. 1 went missing, 1 landed on a bank holiday, 1 was taking at the wrong time (the doc did it the standard way), 1 was just not carried out jeesh how hard is it? So this time I have got my paperwork and I am waiting until 7DPO and going up to the hospital to have it done - that one cannot fail :dohh:

Last month cycle was only 18 days long! - so this month I have tried grapefruit juice so we will see what that brings.

Although hubby was MIA near ovulation so I hope he has strong :spermy::haha:

Once again a HUGE congratulations.

:hugs:

X


----------



## minted69

Thank you for tips, i am trying to conceive with irregular periods and not knowing if ov


ve


----------



## minted69

Btw my cycles are between 19-46 days and i am on day 23 and really really want to start ac x


----------



## garfie

MINTED - Hi hun do you temp as that is the only way you will know for sure you have O. I haven't used AC KISMO has she might be the right person to ask.:hugs:

:hugs:

X


----------



## kel21

Extra B6 is supposed to lengthen LP. Just make sure you balance it with extra B12 or your body will not absorb the B6! Gl!


----------



## Kismo

hi minted!

I would start yourself on a course of Agnus Castus for say, three months. This should reduce the cycle length. You should start temping as well. I did this month and did notice a certain pattern, low temp before ovulation,then it shot up for a few days, then went down, had an implantation dip and then it stayed a bit higher. I also had good quality ewcm for 5 days. This is how you are going to start seeing a pattern emerging, by keeping track. Also I think the B6 which I took in the B-complex tablets and also the B12 has helped the luteal phase too. I my last pregnancy which I miscarried at 12 weeks, I had a luteal phase defect and I was still breastfeeding, my body was being drained of vital nutrients, etc. so it's important to really feed your body with the best supplements. You should see a result with using the Agnus Castus but try other supplements to help support that and to ensure that you are taking a more holistic approach for all phases of the cycle. Taking maca root until ovulation might help.

agnus castus - all month - stop when period starts, then resume once bleeding has stopped.
B-complex, B12 and Folic acid - every day
maca root - from CD01 until ovulation has happened
plenty of Vitamin C every day - helps the body/uterus cleanse/detoxify

Hope that helps, I am not in any way shape or form an expert or herbalist and can only suggest based on my own experience. XXXX:flower:


----------

